# wpa_supplicant on eth0[RISOLTO]

## Slayer86

Ciao a tutti non son riuscito a trovare in rete nulla che faccia al mio caso, devo fare il login autenticandomi alla rete eternet della mia facoltà...

Su ubuntu utilizzo xsupplicant e dopo aver modificato il suo .conf devo lanciare ogni volta

```
$sudo xsupplicant -i eth0

sudo dhclient eth0
```

in questo modo ottengo un indirizzo ip dopo essermi autenticato con il mio nome utente e passwd... bene come faccio a fare tutto ciò con wpa_supplicant???Last edited by Slayer86 on Sun Jan 27, 2008 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

installi wpa_supplicant e leggi il file di configurazione fornito come esempio, dovrebbero esserci piu' o meno tutte le casistiche.

Inoltre in /etc/conf.d/net aggiungi :

```
modules_eth0=("wpa_supplicant")
```

e di seguito la configurazione della rete : ip, dns etc...

Dai uno sguardo anche qua ai file di configurazione di esempio per chiarirti le idee sulle varie opzioni che puoi inserire.

in wpa_supplicant.conf metti la configurazione dell'autenticazione.

Ciao

----------

## Slayer86

Grazie ci provo subito!!!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

oppure puoi passare a qualcosa di piu' automatizzato tipo networkmanager se usi gnome/gtk o knetworkmanager se usi kde/qt

----------

## Slayer86

allora networkmanager non riesco a farlo funzionare... è installato ed è attivo ma se clicco sull'applet non posso fare niente...

per quanto riguarda wpa_supplicant:

in /etc/conf.d/net ho aggiunto:

```
modules_eth0=("wpa_supplicant")

config_eth0=( "null" )
```

può bastare così???

Mentre /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf è così:

```
network_list = all

default_netname = csr

default

{

}

csr

{

    type = wired

    allow_types = eap-peap

    identity = **********@studio.unibo.it

    eap-peap {

            chunk_size = 1398

            root_cert = NONE

            session_resume = yes

            allow_types = eap_mschapv2

                    eap-mschapv2 {

                           username = *********@studio.unibo.it

                           password = **********

                    }

    }

}
```

preso pari pari dallo script si xsupplicant...non so se può funzionare

non ho trovato il file si configurazione .example

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

hai guardato in /usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant ?

----------

## crisandbea

@Slayers

ciao, a quanto pare anche tu fai parte del mondo studio.unibo.it  ,

per il file di configurazione  puoi usare questo:

 /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=0

fast_reauth=1

network={

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        eap=PEAP

        identity="xxxxxxxxxxx"

        password="xxxxxxxxxxx"

        phase1="peaplabel=1"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        priority=2

}

}

```

se invece vuoi usare  il networkmanager,  vedi qui

EDIT:il tuo 

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

devi metterlo cosi  

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )    modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
```

ciao

----------

## Slayer86

ecco ora dovrebbe andare:

```
network={

   ssid="example"

   key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

   eap=PEAP

   identity="*********@studio.unibo.it"

   password="***********"

   ca_cert="/etc/cert/ca.pem"

   phase1="peaplabel=1"

   phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

   priority=10

}
```

per connettermi poi cosa devo laciare da terminale???

edit: grazie crisandbea... domani lo provo subito!

----------

## Slayer86

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @Slayers
> 
> ciao, a quanto pare anche tu fai parte del mondo studio.unibo.it  ,
> 
> per il file di configurazione  puoi usare questo:
> ...

 

grazie così funziona perfettamente!!! aggiungo risolto al titolo!!!

----------

